# Re-introducing myself



## QPZIL (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello Brothers,

I had an introduction on the forum before the big database crash a couple months back, but have been waiting for this moment to re-introduce myself.

I was raised at Gate City Lodge #694 in Greensboro, NC, last night. It was an experience I will not soon forget, and I feel proud now to call myself a Master Mason and wear with pride a ring bearing the square and compasses.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome back, brother. :biggrin:


----------



## Benton (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats! I remember your forum name, actually. Welcome back.


----------



## JTM (Jan 26, 2011)

welcome to the boards (again)


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome back Bro. Ian!!


----------



## RichardRLJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome back!  Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome my carolina brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 26, 2011)

Great brother!  It's always good to have another good man in the foal.  Stay in touch and keep traveling.  There's more out there than any of us can learn in a lifetime.  One good thing about it though:  it tends to keep a man out of harms way.

... jwhoff


----------



## David Duke (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats brother, continue seeking the light.


----------

